# Light bands on negatives



## 70to210mmf4 (Apr 13, 2020)

When I processed my last roll it came out with these strange light bands I've never seen before. Does anyone know what they are? Could it be because my fixer might be getting a bit stale?


----------



## IanG (Apr 13, 2020)

Looks more like contamination, maybe the reel wasn't clean and had traces of fixer.

Ian


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 13, 2020)

re-fix and wash the film, using fresh fixer ... see if they go away


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> re-fix and wash the film, using fresh fixer ... see if they go away



+1.


----------



## 70to210mmf4 (Apr 13, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> re-fix and wash the film, using fresh fixer ... see if they go away


Do you mean re-fix the already processed film? Can that be done? I've already cut them up.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 13, 2020)

70to210mmf4 said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > re-fix and wash the film, using fresh fixer ... see if they go away
> ...



Yes you can re-fix them. You could use a tray to re-fix/wash just make sure the emulsion is facing up.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

70to210mmf4 said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > re-fix and wash the film, using fresh fixer ... see if they go away
> ...



Just drop them into an open tray of fixer.  Swish 'em around a bit.


----------



## 70to210mmf4 (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks I'll give that a try.


----------

